# 1974 2002 headrest sleeve



## Garyemery (Feb 6, 2014)

I bought this car last year. Previous owner had front seats reupholstered and covered over where the headrest are to slide down. I have the headrests and are ready to put them back in but I don't know if the sleeves the bars fit into are in seat. Realoem lists both a 10 and 12 mm sleeve. Any idea which one I need?
Gary


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

Remove the screws in the lower corners of the seat back panel and take a look up toward the inner top of the seat.


----------



## Garyemery (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks! I'll give it a shot.


----------

